# Baby Betta's Growth



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

On April 6th, I went to Petco and simply couldn't resist this little guy. S/he was so adorable and wiggly when I picked up his cup. He was practically begging me to take him home!

S/he is currently nameless. I can't decide on a name, because s/he is just too little to tell which gender s/he is. I don't want to give him/her a name like Princess and have him/her turn out to be a boy. Y'know? Name suggestions would be nice, as well as speculation on which gender and tail type s/he will turn out to be.  I would also like a ballpark estimate on how old s/he might be, so I can have a better idea how old s/he is.

S/he lives in a 3 gallon heated KK with loads of decorations to hide in. I also gave him a betta leaf hammock (no metal anymore! It's all plastic, it seems) and a styrofoam cup to hide in as a log. I feed him 4 NLS micropellets a day, as well as some frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## Rigo22 (Mar 27, 2013)

It's so small I'm guessing a female since small back fin could grew out and be male if not mistaken. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56351;&#55357;&#56352;


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, cute baby!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Rigo22 said:


> It's so small I'm guessing a female since small back fin could grew out and be male if not mistaken. ������


I'm hoping he turns out to be a male because I love the name I gave "him." xD But it would be nice to have another girl. I've grown to love them even more than the boys. (Don't tell my Patriot that. He might start flaring at me more than he already does.)



dramaqueen said:


> Aww, cute baby!


Thanks. 

He's colored up a lot since I got him! His fins got darker. He's growing little by little, but he does look a little bigger than he was when I first got him. Not much, but a little.  His ventrals are a little on the longer side, so I'm thinking he's a male. His caudal fin is also a little longer than I think it would be if he was a female, so here's hoping!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You could always call him/her "Munchkin"


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

True. I could. But then that makes me think of a cat. o3o; I settled on Norma, 'cause at least if it's a boy, I can add the N, and if it's a girl, I drop the N. But I think the name Norman is adorable and I like it way more than Norma, so. xD


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Baby Norman has grown so much! He's a little monster when it comes to feeding time. He'll practically jump OUT of his tank if he sees the lid opens and my hand is nearby to drop in food, because he's so eager to eat. He gobbles the little pellets up two at a time, almost! He's darkened up a lot, and his fins are definitely longer than they were before. I'm starting to believe he's a male. I'm still hoping he turns out to be an HM, but he's got a bit of a point to his tail... Is it possible he's a spade? Or could it just be starting to turn into a VT? I'll get pictures when I can get him to stay still.


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Cool!!! Bettas became a very popular fish among the world!


----------

